
Dementia Villages - basicplus2
https://www.dementiavillage.com/
======
blotter_paper
I appreciate what these people are trying to do, but I don't know how the name
"Dementia Village" went to print. It sounds like a bad horror movie.

~~~
everdrive
It's a very apt description. Masking the term "dementia" with innuendo is only
necessary if people believe the term has a negative connotation.

~~~
jessriedel
I basically agree, but note you don't need to use innuendo. You can just name
it "River Falls Village" or something, and then put "Dementia care facility"
underneath. Likewise, the city of Edmonton, Alberta exists for resource
extraction (especially oil sands) in Northern Canada, but they don't call it
"Oil Extraction City".

~~~
tyingq
The facilities they run don't appear to have the word "Dementia" in them. It's
just the name of the company that designs and builds them.

See this one, called "Hogeweyk Care Centre":
[https://hogeweyk.dementiavillage.com/en/](https://hogeweyk.dementiavillage.com/en/)

~~~
jessriedel
Ahh, makes more sense. Thanks.

------
ars
Be sure and read about Geel, where people with mental disorders live as guests
in ordinary peoples homes. They treat them by just accepting their delusions
as real.

